# Petit Le Mans 2009 Race Day



## Nihilation (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, one I really like of the SLR from Friday's Speed World Challenge Race:






And from the ALMS race:


----------



## robdavis305 (Oct 6, 2009)

I really like the pics and love cars but I live in boring knoxville tn and there is nothing cool like that around here


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 6, 2009)

Any roaster tail shots?


----------



## chinpokojed (Oct 7, 2009)

Great shots, I really wish we had dragged our asses out into the rain on Saturday and done some shooting now!

Any glowing rotor shots?  Digging through I just found one of mine with the SLR's glowing a bit, but it's daylight and not that impressive


----------



## Nihilation (Oct 7, 2009)

chinpokojed said:


> Any glowing rotor shots?  Digging through I just found one of mine with the SLR's glowing a bit, but it's daylight and not that impressive



Not from Petit, but I do have a few at night from Sebring earlier this year.  I believe these were all shot with the 18-55 f/3.5 that came with my D50.  It's these events that I feel compelled to spend a grand on a good lens.... but haven't yet.


----------



## cfusionpm (Oct 17, 2009)

I love the look of Audi's new R15. Got any more of that?  Or the rival Peugeots?


----------



## AtlPikMan (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice Shots, The Rain kept me away from Road Atlanta that weekend.


----------



## Wozza (Nov 2, 2009)

Would have loved the second shot to be a bit wider. Love the first with the Merc,

Great atmosphere in the second batch of shots!


----------



## lemondropdude (Nov 2, 2009)

i like the fisrt one in the 2nd set. its sick how you can see the brake rotor heating up


----------

